# How often do you shave face, feet, tail and sanitary?



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I bathe and give my mini a FFT and sanitary trim every 2 weeks.


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay, what is FFT? Face, feet and tail? That's probably a good idea. I've got to do this myself. She's better now about brushing her out. She actually lies down on the table, but still wiggles around and I have to hold onto her collar to keep her from rolling off the table. I used to have a grooming table with arm, but it got totally rusted out here in Florida on the balcony. I live in a condo, so don't have much space. I had a poodle years ago that was sooo easy. I'd just pick up her foot and she actually stood still for this and everything else really. She was an angel. Madeline is a Tasmanian Devil. Seriously.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

About every two weeks. As soon as I see their whiskers poking through I reclip because they look like ragamuffins if I don't.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

do you give her treats while grooming? the first time i put my dog in a bathtub with water running, he kind of panicked. fortunately i was prepared with boiled chicken livers to offer. many years later and he still doesn't love a bath, but no chicken livers necessary to keep him from running away. he now has to go through the whole groom for his treat - which he definitely expects at the end. that he always gets without fail.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Lplummer52 said:


> Okay, what is FFT? Face, feet and tail?


Yes.

My boy wasn't easy either. It took him some time to get used to the sound of the dryer and clipper, etc. Yours will do better as you work with her more.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I shave Bonnie every two weeks. It's super easy to do a quick touchup that way. The longer you wait, the more trouble it is. The most important equipment I bought, after the clippers, was the table. It makes a huge difference. Try to get one. Also, with a puppy you can do feet one day, face another. It's easy on both of you that way.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I probably do face every week and a half to two weeks. I would like to do it twice a week but my guy HATES it. Feet are done now maybe once a month. Ideally I would like to do them weekly, but again, he hates it. I rarely do sanitary. I usually do it when I notice it is becoming a problem. Maybe once every month and a half?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

For Pompadour every 3 or 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Every 3 weeks I do a bath and face feet sanitary and trim up all over where needed


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Such a sweetie! 
I bath Callie and clip her face and feet every 10 days to 2 weeks. She grows so fast! Her whiskers could use a trim in less than a week, but I try to hold off if I can. First thing I did was get an Andis clipper and a couple of size 10 blades and a small Wahl battery hand trimmer for her feet. She hates it to have her front feet clipped and nails cut so I gave her frequent treats and talked to her constantly, telling her what a good girl she is. Flattering her in a calm loving tone seems to make it fun for both of us. I also gave her a lot of breaks when she was a puppy. For sanitary area, I don't shave as it makes her itch and uncomfortable. I use scissors around her bottom leaving about 1/3",(I don't like it completely bare - reminds me of a bingo marker!) and underneath, I hold her on my lap and turn her over on her back and carefully clip around with blunt nose scissors. I cover her "privates" with a finger so as to make sure I don't nick her. Since she is on the furniture and beds, as part of our nightly routine, I wipe her with an unscented baby wipe and every other day we brush teeth.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Bath every week
FFT and sanitary every 2 weeks
Full groom every 4 weeks


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I bathe them once a week and clean their ears...sometimes it winds up a week and a half. Also their nails. I've been clipping and getting them use to the Dremel. I shave their faces, feet, sani about every other week. Maurice gets scissored all over when I think he's starting to look like a ragamuffin. I haven't paid much attention to that timing...probably a little bit here and there every 3 or 4 weeks. Matisse doesn't get scissored by me. lol. He has gone to a show groomer once and will again very soon, as he has a show coming up. Ear canal plucking is left up to the groomer or vet so far. I really cringe at doing that to my poor babies. Maybe some day I'll buck up. :afraid:


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG! I've had Madeline for 4 weeks and only given her a full bath and blow dry once. Thank goodness I didn't get a white poodle which I had my heart set on. She doesn't look a bit dirty even though she goes on the beach every day. She looks sandy already, so it's a good thing I got an apricot...HA! I tried to get a good pic of her on the beach today, but only had my iPhone, so wasn't too successful. I'll take our REAL camera out there one day. Tomorrow she gets groomed at a local grooming place that is new, so she is the only client for tomorrow afternoon. It's very open concept where you can watch the dogs being groomed, very clean and very friendly. I hope she comes out looking like a poodle! I've got the Wahl cordless clipper given to me by a poodle friend and WILL do this myself when she's a little older and settled down. I'll post "just groomed" pics tomorrow Her breeder did such a good job. I know it won't be as good as that. But hopefully, I'll teach them how to do it because obvously I have to have it done at least every 4 weeks. Yikes!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau gets a full groom every three weeks, with all the, um, trimmings. I'd have him done every two weeks if money were no object. If I need to, I can also take him in for a quick bath and FFT in between appointments, but fortunately Beau is by nature quite fastidious -- he hates to get dirty!


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

You are soooo lucky with Beau. My last dog (a Jap Chin) used to dodge puddles, carefully weaving her way around them (there are a lot of puddles in Florida). Madeline likes to slosh right through them....the dirtier the better! She loves to get dirty! Whew! And she loves to rub herself through something dirty or stinky. She's a real character!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with the two week time table. I keep plenty of treats at hand and do lots of quiet talking to the pretty, pretty poodle.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I really should get a clipper and do his face myself. After all, I groom my own beard -- how hard could shaving a poodle face be? :wink:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> I really should get a clipper and do his face myself. After all, I groom my own beard -- how hard could shaving a poodle face be? :wink:


Go for it! I was terrified at first. And the puppies wiggled and squirmed a bit, but they had gotten it done by the breeder a couple of times. But they're getting better and better and so am I. So, yeah, it's fun and not too hard.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

So, I used to do Dreamer every 2 weeks unuill she got ringworm and other infections and now I am forced to wait 6 LONG weeks. Rihht now its simple. Shes in a german modi so I don't have to d her tail. I don't do her belly in the winter. So its just butt, face and feet for right now. She is so feminine that her face looks like a males after a few weeks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lplummer52 said:


> OMG! I've had Madeline for 4 weeks and only given her a full bath and blow dry once. * Thank goodness I didn't get a white poodle which I had my heart set on. She doesn't look a bit dirty even though she goes on the beach every day. * She looks sandy already, so it's a good thing I got an apricot...HA! I tried to get a good pic of her on the beach today, but only had my iPhone, so wasn't too successful. I'll take our REAL camera out there one day. Tomorrow she gets groomed at a local grooming place that is new, so she is the only client for tomorrow afternoon. It's very open concept where you can watch the dogs being groomed, very clean and very friendly. I hope she comes out looking like a poodle! I've got the Wahl cordless clipper given to me by a poodle friend and WILL do this myself when she's a little older and settled down. I'll post "just groomed" pics tomorrow Her breeder did such a good job. I know it won't be as good as that. But hopefully, I'll teach them how to do it because obvously I have to have it done at least every 4 weeks. Yikes!


Harumph! My white Poodle doesn't look dirty even if I were to go longer than a week. He is as clean as the driven snow. I just do it to make him feel wonderful. I figure if I take a bath once a week, I should do as much for him. :aetsch:

LOL. J/K.

I think that's a great combination...sand and apricots.

Good luck with your new groomer!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cairo gets a weekly bath and eyes, feet, and sanitary trimmed every two weeks.

I'm doing the standards about every 3-4 weeks right now. After grooming every day I just don't care to do them every week, too!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol, my white toy is a little piggy! She looks good for about 2 days after a bath and then she starts to morph into an orphan! 

On a side note, I think she has her adult coat in...is that possible at 1 year? Her hair is so dense, not all that curly in that when I blow dry it straight it stays that way, and stands up nice.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Halona I do every 2 weeks, and trim up what's needed. Dezba is going to be interesting - I'm going to do her feet and face tomorrow, but she's in a splint due to a greenstick fracture to get tibia, so it will be at least a month before she can have a proper bath and full groom. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I shave FFT every 10 days or so. My spoo goes to the groomer every 12 to 14 weeks as I do him in between,and my mini goes every 10 weeks or so as she seems to get longer and scruffier a lot quicker! I also pluck their ears and put in ear powder once a week and clean their teeth and give them a good brush every day. It will save you a lot of money if you can do it yourself in between cuts as you can greatly extend the time inbetween them.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Lol, my white toy is a little piggy! She looks good for about 2 days after a bath and then she starts to morph into an orphan!
> 
> On a side note, I think she has her adult coat in...is that possible at 1 year? Her hair is so dense, not all that curly in that when I blow dry it straight it stays that way, and stands up nice.


My mini girl Tia is definitely in coat change at 9 months. She is knotty every day now when I brush her so I've just had her cut quite short to help with the grooming while this is happening so I would think by a year she will be in full adult coat like your girl sounds as though she is. I think the smaller dogs mature quicker as she has had her first heat aswell.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> I really should get a clipper and do his face myself. After all, I groom my own beard -- how hard could shaving a poodle face be? :wink:


I agree. What clipper should we get?
.


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Joelly said:


> I agree. What clipper should we get?
> .


For pets, I really like the Andis clippers, and the Wahl mini clippers for feet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

